# Cleaning White Grips?



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Anyone rocking white grips? I have Sunline Lock ons on my Sunday and they are filthy

Anyone got any tips on cleaning white rubber??

when they are clean they look like this


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Toothpaste.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Here are my simple steps to maintaining clean white grips...

First gather the following supplies.
Bucket
Alcohol
PC or Laptop with Internet connection

Steps:
1) Remove grips from bar
2) Put grips in (trash) bucket
3) logon to Jensonusa.com or other online retailer
4) Purchase new clean white grips.
5) Have a beer (alcohol).
6) Wait for new grips to arrive
7) Install new grips.

BLING:BLING







Seriously though, I have know idea and I have white grip, I just live with the dirt.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Simple Green works pretty well, as does a power washer.

Or, follow RED5's steps, but replace "new clean white grips" with black grips and admit that white grips are just a stupid fad.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

the high price of fashion!

roadies have been doing the white saddle and grips thing forever -- that should say something. 

maybe ask on roadbikereview.com forums?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

White handlebar tape on roadbikes can be cleaned with dishsoap and water, but its a PITA.

The best solution is to replace the grips with black ones.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Tooth paste. Arm and hammer.


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

how about you leave them dirty and just keep riding? thats what i do. my grips are dirty and i love em. 

if you dont like them bc your hands get dirty, wear gloves. other wise keep riding.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

gasoline.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

that bike is gorgeous by the way


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

RED5 said:


> Here are my simple steps to maintaining clean white grips...
> 
> First gather the following supplies.
> Bucket
> ...


Post of the year.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

spray them with some windex or simple green


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

alcohol? vodka maybe? you could drink it while you use to clean


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Its all about Wesley's Bleach White, shite works wonders Im tellin you, especially if you use it with a magic eraser from Mr. Clean or even the generic. I use it on my whitewalls on my Bug and my white Sunline grips. You can pick it up at your local auto parts store. 

1. Spray Wesley's let sit for a sec or 2 
2. Wipe with magic eraser
3. Wipe dry with paper towel and they look as good as new


----------



## spoker247 (Aug 27, 2004)

Scrubbing Bubbles cleans everything.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

get a angle grinder and grind the top layer off


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

dowst said:


> gasoline.


...and a match. 

Seriously, I have a cruiser with white wall tires and the Blech White stuff works good so try that. (White grips are a little overboard though... for real.)


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

I have the same grips - the carwash didn't do it, so I'm still looking


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Toilet bowl cleaner


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Wd-40


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Urine works pretty well.

I'm ordering a set of white Spank grips right now!


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Go to Target or someplace like that, go to the cleaners aisle.

Look for stuff that is a bleach cleaner, the stuff I got is like a grout cleaner for your kitchen with BLEACH in it. Works wonders!
green bottle, consistancy of gel and it's white.
I forgot the name of the stuff but you get the idea.
My grips are months old and look like new.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Sharpie, make them black, red or silver?


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

This ones easy and what you need can be purchased at you local 99 cent store. Lighter fluid! The liquid kind you put in zippo lighters. Yes it works. Yes they will look like brand new, no matter how dirty they are. No it wont leave them oily or greasy. Just remove grip pour LF all over grip and wipe clean, if they are really dirt just repeat. For those of you with the FISIK FREEK saddle this works as well.

Your welcome.
Mike.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

how about Ka-Boom!!!

i just saw the info-mercial and that guy is so excited about cleaning everything.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

OilcanRacer said:


> how about Ka-Boom!!!
> 
> i just saw the info-mercial and that guy is so excited about cleaning everything.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Is that the Oxykleen guy? Ya know with the black beard... Reminds me of Al from Home Improvement on meth...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

this is how you can really tell the newbs who think bike riding is a fashion statement from someone who rides a bike because he actually enjoys it. sometimes you dumbshits never cease to amaze me...


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

try commit it has bleach in it and its gritty, kind of, so you could let it sit for a few then really scrub the grips clean... i'd just try it on old grips first to test if it will ruin the grips


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> this is how you can really tell the newbs who think bike riding is a fashion statement from someone who rides a bike because he actually enjoys it. sometimes you dumbshits never cease to amaze me...


Thanks for your contribution moron, for someone who doesnt think riding a bike is a fashion statement thats a very interesting signature you have below your post. nice one:thumbsup: sometimes dumbshits like you never cease to amaze me. If you dont want to contribute useful info to the thread fark off :madman:

By the way more and more companies are coming out with different coloured grips (and white too), so get used to it


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Chuckie said:


> ..for someone who doesnt think riding a bike is a fashion statement thats a very interesting signature you have below your post...


 there is a huge difference between helping a homeboy push his product line and starting a thread dedicated to figuring out how to remove pit stains from an old t-shirt...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Wait, pit stains? Did I miss something? *scrolls up thread* Huh?!:skep:


----------



## jamip_dh (Sep 17, 2006)

simple green and that scratchy side of a sponge seem to be the best.


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

All I do is ride my bike and clean white grips. Thinking of starting a mobil white grip cleaning service for all my fake non riding poser friends with no time on their hands to make silly south park avatars.:thumbsup:


----------



## d_m_b (Jun 8, 2007)

mobile chernobyl said:


> just pour cyanoacrylate over the grips and clean the cyanoacrylate off immedialty with your bare skin. works every time, in my opinion the new surface on the grip creates a bond with your hand like no other.


incredible...this is the same method i use on my teeth; works great.

or you could just use whatever method you used to bleach your anus. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

*tries Homer impression* "Mmm, bleached anus...anti-septic-y...":madman:


----------

